

Elevator Pitch Friday: Duck Duck GO, The Hybrid Search Engine - zhyder
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/12/12/elevator-pitch-friday-duck-duck-go-the-hybrid-search-engine/

======
tdavis
Considering how low the intelligence level of TC commenters has sunk, I'm
beginning to believe it's actually detrimental to be featured on the site.

I thought Duck Duck Go was interesting last time I looked at it and it seems
to still be so. Continue innovating and good luck.

